

Why Elance Wastes My Time- A Typical Experience - timjahn
https://matchist.com/blog/elance-wastes-my-time/

======
tluyben2
There are forms of clever marketing; this is not one of them. Ugh.

------
galvanist
Why Apple Wastes My Time - A Typical Experience (Samsung.com)

